# kole tang in a 55 gallon long?



## red24 (Oct 16, 2009)

hi i was wondering if i could keep a kole tang in a 55 gallon long tank?


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

from what i have read about these guys on the internet is that they dont recommend housing them in anything lesss then a 90gal....someone with more knowledge in this area correct me if i am wrong


----------



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

I've read a 75 gal. would be the min. Which is just a wider 55. They max out around 7" so I would take that into consideration. As with most fish, the bigger, the better.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

red24 said:


> hi i was wondering if i could keep a kole tang in a 55 gallon long tank?


Did you purchase a Kohl?


----------

